
Microsoft offers extended support for Windows, SQL 2008–but with a catch - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/microsoft-offers-extended-support-for-windows-sql-2008-but-with-a-catch/
======
koolba
> Today, Microsoft added a fourth option: migrate to Azure. Microsoft is
> extending the support window by three years (until July 2022 for SQL Server,
> January 2023 for Windows Server) for workloads hosted on Azure in the cloud.

Whoever came up with this idea at Microsoft deserves a corporate medal.
Partners can market intermediate lower TCO and continued support for legacy
apps while they get boosted adoption for Azure and presumably the replacement
workloads as well. Pure genius.

